# NCAA Football Equiptment Question for the Diehard Football Fans....



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok guys,
  So I'm on a quest to find THE football that is used in college games.
  Literally EVERY sporting goods store has nothing but pure junk balls, that are not even close to what is really used in college games.
  I know that MOST fo the time, I have seen the Nike Balls on TV, when I watch football on TV.
  Now I Googled, and came up with the following balls that are "apparently" used in the NCAA college games:

1.  Nike 3005  

2.  Wilson 1001 and 1005

  Now I THINK the two Wilson balls up above are basically the same ball, and I'm not real sure of the differences???
  I'll post up a link in a few minutes.  It MIGHT just be that the print on the side of the two balls is different????

  As for the Nike, I know I see it alot on TV, so I am THINKING that different college teams go with different balls.  Although, the SIZE/SPECS of the balls must be the same across the board.

  I was wondering if anyone knew for sure if these are the correct AUTHENTIC College Footballs used in the games?
  Secondly, I was wondering if ANYONE could possibly recommend a REALLY GOOD Sporting Goods store that stocks AUTHENTIC Sporting Goods Equiptment like these balls????
  Don't recommend "Dicks Sporting Goods" or "Sports Authority" either guys, because they have only CRAP for sale.
  I need a true AUTHENTIC Sporting Goods store that stocks REAL sporting goods equiptment.  (or at least stocks authentic NCAA Footballs).
  Don't confuse the above Wilson footballs with the CHEAP Wilson NCAA football that you see at Dicks, Sports Authority either.  
  I say this, because Dicks and some other lesser stores have a Wilson "NCAA" football that cost about $25, and it is an NCAA "REPLICA" ball.
  ANY football costing a mere $25 is JUNK, and is NOT Authentic.
  As far as I can tell, the REAL Authentic balls USUALLY cost around $67 or so.
  Thanks for ANY help you guys can give.

Of course, just so you guys know, I totally realize I can order this stuff online, and I will if I have to.
  I'm just thinking there HAS to be someplace local in Atlanta (southside preferably), that stocks at least one of these balls?

  I actually had a local "T&G Allsports" store that had them in stock, but sold out just recently...
  Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 13, 2008)

My buddy just bought a Wilson 1005 or 1001, not real sure of which one, at Dick's.  It is authentic leather and it cost around $70.00.  It's a real nice ball.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmmm.
  Well if it had the "1001 or 1005" stamped in gold letters on the side, and if it cost $70-ish, then that may just be the real deal.
  Every Dicks I've been too had the Wilson NCAA REPLICA balls, and I'm almost certain they were $25-$30.  There is no such thing as "authentic leather".  It's either leather or it's not.  Authentic means "genuine NCAA equiptment".  However, I get your point, and thanks for the info.
  Which Dicks would this be that your buddy went to???


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 13, 2008)

Just so you know, I am NOT looking for the "F1005" from Wilson, which is very close, but not exact.  This is the ONLY ball I have seen from Dicks online, which is even close to the real thing.
  Notice this ball does NOT have the "1001" or "1005" in gold letters stamped on the side.
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1029536#1


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 13, 2008)

this is the ncaa approved wilson f1005.  it is gold foil stamped.

http://www.hitrunscore.com/f1005-wilson-football.html


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, and yes, I've seen that link.
  I've done some more research today, and it appears that the Wilson 1001, 1005, and F1005, are all basically either the same ball, with different stamps, OR they have such minute differences, no one seems to know.
  I am just looking for a local sports store that has ANY of these Wilson balls, OR the Nike 3005????
  Actually, the Nike 3005 is the ball that MOST college teams kick off with.  I see it more than the Wilson on just about every game I've ever watched...


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Dec 13, 2008)

NOT sure if they still do it but I use to coach and the balls the H.S get are basically junk balls. Like when you go to an outlet store and its not perfectly round or something is wrong with it. Though we did purchase some balls specifically for the game that were suppose to be perfect. We always use to junk balls for sale and use them in practice with different drills. I've got a few balls that UGA uses though I'm not sure if they were game balls or practice balls. I've had a few buddies play there and I'd also in the pros and they've passed some balls my way. Why do you want a ball thats Authentic though? Not knocking you just wondering your purpose. Autograph ball or something?


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, the only reason I want one of these specific balls is because they are the ONLY balls that are not junk, as you have seen yourself.
  I don't need it for autographs.  Looking for a good ball to play with.  Looking for something in new/like new condition.
  Those balls you have sound interesting.  What do they have stamped on the side?  Are they either Wilson 1001 or 1005, or the Nike ball with the black SWOOSH symbol on the side?


----------



## whitworth (Dec 13, 2008)

*Is it really real*

if it's made in China?


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

It was at the Dick's sporting Goods in Kennesaw.  I'm not sure if it has 1005 or 1001 stampeded on the side or not .   I've thrown it though and it's a real nice ball.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Dec 15, 2008)

whitworth said:


> if it's made in China?




  Which ball(s) are you referring to?  The Nike 3005 ball is made in the Phillipines, and it's a real quality ball.  
  I THINK the Wilson balls are made here in U.S.A. , but I'm not sure.  Could be wrong.
  I hate the fact that ANYTHING is made outside the USA, but that's out of my control.
  Regardless of where these balls are made, the Nike 3005, and the Wilson 1001 and 1005 balls are all College Balls.
  I have recently (last night) found out that the Wilson "GST" balls are also used in college games.  
  All of these balls are pretty much the same, as far as their specs, but some have different prints/logos, and the Wilson GST has a different color leather than the rest.  (The Wilson GST has an orangish colored leather.)  Real nice balls.  All of them.
  I sure would love to buy one of those GA practice? balls or NFL? practice balls from you Hunt Em Up...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 15, 2008)

Academy Sports shows the Nike 3005

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...footballs&start=0&selectedSKU=0449-02080-0091


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 15, 2008)

my bro in law has a UGA Nike practice ball.  friend snuck it out of a practice and got it signed by CMR.  When he got it signed for him CMR said "I didn't know you could buy these balls at the store."


----------

